# iptables 1.3.2 -- libipt_recent.so not compiling

## curiousrob

I'm using kernel 2.6.12 and iptables 1.3.2, but for some reason the "recent" module in iptables is not being built.  In the kernel configuration, all of the appropriate netfilter modules are being built (including "recent") but iptables is not building its version.

Anyone encountered this before?  Am I missing a USE flag somewhere? I've been doing research for several days now and have not encountered any relevant information, except that someone building the package from a tarbell suggested manually editing the makefile in the extensions directory to add "recent".

I performed an "emerge sync"; that didnt fix it.  I stopped the emerge process and checked out extensions/Makefile and "recent" was not listed... I'm stumped.

If more information is needed, feel free to ask.

Thanks

Rob

----------

## klaus trillke

I miss the recent library:

iptables v1.3.4: Couldn't load match `recent':/lib/iptables/libipt_recent.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

using 1.3.4 of net-firewall/iptables.

I found no other package that contains it. What can I do to use the recent module with gentoo?

uname -a

Linux solar 2.6.9 #1 Wed Dec 8 00:50:23 CET 2004 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.66GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

the kernel module is present.

----------

## gentuse

I just had this problem.  Adding the "extensions" use flag for the iptables package got the other files built.

----------

## vectox

I had the same problem as well.  When "recent" is selected as a kernel option it works just fine, but after I changed it to a loadable module it stopped working.  Adding "extensions" to the make.conf file and recompiling iptables also did the trick for me.  Thanks for the info.

----------

## gsgleason

just wanted to bump this as I just had the same issue after some updates.

----------

## toralf

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=190611 ?

----------

